
"I Think I Need to Lick it First..." - northern_chicky
http://www.vickythenorthernchicky.com/moving-to-myrtle-beach/i-think-i-need-to-lick-it-first/
======
motoford
Where is that recent HN article that stresses the importance of a good subject
if you want people to click on your link?

